# Hello ! first cycle of ICSI



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Im just about to start my first cycle of IVF - althought I think the doctor is suggesting ICSI.  We have been trying for about 5 years and have finally saved up enough to start our first cycle.  We have a previous son (who is now 9 years old) conceieved absolutely naturally but was born with multiple congenital cardiac conditions and a genetic syndrome, so to say we have had a rough time with him is an understatement.  He was the first child to survive the corrective surgery at his age and birthweight in Europe!  We do feel really blessed to have him but we all desperately want another one, a healthy one.  I know it sounds selfish but its really important for me to take a baby home and experience being a mother in the true sense of the word.  

We started with rounds of investigations over a year ago, a hysterosalpingoramme and L&D which showed a blocked falopian tube, fybroid and polyps, (the polyps were removed and the fybroid left as it is apparently small).  My ovarian reserve seems ok and I hve had about a zillion internal scans of my bits!  My husband checks out ok in terms of count but has 95% abnormal sperm so they are recommending ICSI to us.  

anyway the long and short of it is that we are just waiting for my next period to start and then we start this first cycle.  I have to be honest, we have been talking aboug this for months and i felt brave and okay with it, but now the meds have turned up im shaking like a leaf and feel really tearful?  I guess it seems very REAL all of a sudden.  I guess Im anxious about geting the mediines right, injecting myself but more than all of that I am really anxious about the emotional impact this will have on all of us if I dont end up pregnant.  We are not that well off and have spent the past year working ourselves to death, and saving like mad to even have a shot at this so the money side is scary and worrying too. 

i would be so grateful for any avice or support, anyone who has been through this.  I feel like I have no idea what to expect, what side affects might occour and am anxious about getting the treatment right?!  i suppose i am worried about screwing it all up!  
good luck to everyone going through this! 
x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Alexsmummy - I too have a history of fibroids, so i can fully understand how anxious you will be feeling about going through fertility treatment...and I think the fear of the unknown of what you're about to embark on is also a huge hurdle to overcome.  Its all really exciting til you see that bag of needles, that doesn't half bring you down to earth with a thud - but what you're feeling is very normal hun - you're in great company - the ladies (and gents) here on FF are brilliantly supportive.... at the bottom of my message, there is a link to my ICSI diary - I went through treatment in 2009 at Centre for Life in Newcastle.... they made my dreams come true - I hope soo much that you get your wish too.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

thank you sheila.  was feeling maddeningly anxious this morning when the meds turned up! one wagon wheel later and i have calmed down a bit!  

so can i ask was that round of ICSI your first? going to settle down with my cup of tea and have a read of your story! 
thanks again for your reply


----------



## littlewhisper (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Alexmummy, Just wanted to say I just completed a cycle but in some ways the stage you are at is the most frightening because it is unknown. Once you start you'll actually realise the reality is not as bad as it seems.  The cost is the thing because there are obviously no guarantees with IVf. Hopefully you will get a few eggs so some can be  frozen, that way if this cycle doesn't work it's not as much to do FET. I was dreading the down regs ( not sure if you are doing this as it depends what protocol you are on ) and it was fine no problems. Didn't realise I had to use a syringe for the stimms  until the night before I picked them up!! But the needle is so fine you don't even feel it going in . 
Read up on ICSI a bit before you decide.  I had a melt down when the drugs arrived too But was fine once started. Some people get headaches , Because they dehydrate you a bit, just drink loads of water!
  Good Luck to you!!   LW x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Alexsmummy - yes, when we hit the jackpot, it was our first cycle - and our dd was the only embryo we managed to get....we count our lucky stars every day x


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks everyone  

i thought i had a good understanding of it all and then when the reality hits and there are little boxes of pills and meds everywhere i feel like i know nothing!  

we are on the long protocol i think.  

thanks again everyone


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Alexsmummy!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Different people have different side effects, I even had different side effects from cycle to cycle, so there is no way of telling what you will be like. I was quite hormonal, I though I wasn't too bad, but those around me thought otherwise! My husband just kept saying "and I love you too, dear!" to defuse the situation!!!  But other ladies have zero side effects and therefore wonder if the drugs are even working, which they are. There isn´t much that you can get wrong, there is just the injections which is a case of measuring dosage and injecting when the doctors tell you to. They will monitor you so if you are responding too much or not enough they will adjust your dosage accordingly. It is a very emotional time (and that is without factoring in the drugs!), and most of us have been through the same thoughts as you. If you join the cycle buddies link (I have left it below) you can chat to others undergoing treatment that are going through exactly the same things. They will cyberly hold your hand through everything. As LW said, it is the fear of the unknown, and the fact that so much depends on it. What goes on in your own head is much worse than the medical side of things. The only thing I can advise is to keep busy, try to take your mind off it as much as you can (although I know it is very much easier said than done!). I did I a lot of cross stitch and reading, both things that I can easily lose myself in.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!               

Sue


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

thank you so much sue  
just want to get started now!


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

sheila - you give me hope!!  thank you!  im just going to convince myself that it will be a BFP nd then if it isnt i will deal with that then. 

thank you littlewhisper. uour a little bit right this is the unknow.  just waiting waiting waiting.  counting the days of my life away wishing for it to start!!!  LOL


----------



## Kristyw (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi alexsmummy, I too am starting ICSI this cycle. Starting metaformin on Wednesday so I'm guessing in around 6 weeks we will know if treatment has worked! It's going to be a very long and scary 6 weeks.


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi alexsmummy,

We've just booked our ICSI treatment planning appointment so I'm not quite as far along as you are yet, but we're hoping to go for ICSI in August following months of trying to do IUI.

I know, it all seems really scary but my view is that it's perfect preparation for pregnancy and birth. 

Wishing you lots of luck and sticky baby dust and hope to see you posting your BFP soon!xx


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks for your kind words
currently in the two weeks wait and going mad


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexsmummy - wishing soo much that it's good news - please keep us updated hun - have got everything crossed for you   

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello ladies 
Just thought I would say hi! How is everyone getting on? 

I test tomorrow morning eeek!  
So we shall see what we shall see! 

Love SONYA x


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy cow! I've got TWO lines!     

One is extremely faint but its definitely there!!!!
When I initially flipped over the test i thought it was a no but then as it went on I saw a line, in the daylight it's a lot clearer!!! 

I'm so shocked and of course excited?! It's not really sunk in! I know not to get too excited as by the end of the week that might go or I might start bleeding. So hanging my feetonto the ground with my toenails but the rest of me is floating with my head in the clouds!!!! 

Good luck to everyone else with their treatments today and onwards 
Xxxx love from a very excited Sonya xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news, Sonya - huge congratulations!!!!  Doing a happy dance for you!!   

Sue


----------



## zedzed (Jun 25, 2013)

Good morning ladies,

Alexmummy - congratulations on your  
I'm so happy for you, I hope everything goes smoothly and well for you.



Keep positive and enjoy being on cloud nine


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sonya - DELIGHTED for you hun - warmest congratulations on your   Bet you're grinning like a cheshire   

Chuffed to bits for you 

Sheila


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Sonya! How exciting! Have fingers and toes crossed that the line stays and all is ok  xxx


----------

